# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  आप वजन घटाने के लिए कर सकते हैं सूखे आलू बुखारे का प्रयोग

## Krishna

संस्कृत में एक श्*लोक है जिसका अर्थ है कि कोई भी काम उद्यम से ही सिद्ध होता है, केवल मन की इच्छा से नहीं। ऐसे ही जैसे सोये हुए सिंह के मुख में हिरण स्वयं प्रवेश नहीं करता- वजन घटाने के संदर्भ में भी यह बात सटीक बैठती है। आपका वजन सिर्फ आपके चाहने से ही कम नहीं हो जाएगा, इसके लिए आपको प्रयास करने होंगे। और स्*वास्*थ्*यवर्धक आहार लेना उसी प्रयास का एक हिस्*सा है।

----------


## Krishna

सूखा हुआ आलू बुखारा (प्रून) भी वजन घटाने की आपकी जंग का एक धारदार हथियार है। यह मीठा फल घुलनशील फाइबर का एक अच्छा स्रोत होता है।

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

*फाइबर का उच्*च स्रोत* 
वेबसाइट वर्ल्*डस हेल्थीएस्ट फूड के मुताबिक, करीब 40 ग्राम सूखा आलू बुखारा आपके रोजाना के फाइबर की जरूरत का 10 से 15 फीसदी हिस्सा पूरा कर देता है। यह भोजन को पेट में अधिक देर तक रोक कर रखता है और ग्लूकोज के अवषोशण की प्रक्रिया को धीमा कर देता है। इससे आप देर तक भूख नहीं लगती। इसके साथ ही इससे आपकी पाचन-क्रिया भी ठीक रहती है जिससे आपको वजन कम करने में मदद मिलती है।

----------


## Krishna

*पौष्टिकता से भरपूर*
नॉर्थ वेस्टर्न विश्*वविद्यालय के एक लेख में कहा गया है कि अगर आप आपके द्वारा ली जाने वाले कैलोरी की मात्रा घटाकर 1500 कैलोरी प्रतिदिन तक ले आते हैं, तो आपके वजन कम करने की सम्भावना काफी बढ़ जाती है। यूएसडीए डायटरी गाइडलाइंस के मुताबिक, रोजाना आधा कप सूखा आलू बुखारा खाने से आपकी रोज के फलों की 75 फीसदी जरूरत पूरी हो जाती है।

----------


## Krishna

*कैसे करें सूखे आलू बुखारे का इस्तेमाल

*
आप इस सूखे आलू बुखारे को स्*नैक्*स के तौर पर भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं। अगर आप इसे नट्स, किशमिश और साबुत अनाज के साथ खाने से आपको बहुत लाभ होता है। इसमें आपको पर्याप्*त मात्रा में वसा और फाइबर मिल जाता है। आप इसे दही, दुबला मांस (ऐसा मांस जिसकी ऊपरी परत उतार दी गयी हो) और आधा कप लो-कैलोरी आइसक्रीम के साथ भी खा सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*वजन घटाने के लिए जूस*

सूखे आलू बुखारे का जूस वजन घटाने में बहुत मददगार हो सकता है। लेकिन, 4 आउंस यानी करीब 120 मिली से ज्*यादा जूस एक बार में पीने से आपकी सेहत पर विपरीत प्रभाव भी पड़ सकता है। एक बार जब वजन कम हो जाता है, तो शरीर धीमे प्रतिक्रिया करने लगता है। इसके बाद आपका वजन बढ़ भी सकता है क्*योंकि शरीर अपनी कार्यक्षमता हासिल करने का प्रयास करने लगता है। कई बार यह जूस कॉलन और आंतों के लिए भी परेशानी पैदा कर सकती है।

----------


## Krishna

*याद* *रखें* 

अगर आप प्रून को अपने भोजन में शामिल कर रहे हैं, तो इस बात का पूरा खयाल रखें कि इसकी मात्रा अधिक न हो। यह आपके लिए तभी कारगर साबित हो सकता है जब इसके साथ आप पर्याप्*त व्*यायाम करें और अपने आहार को संतुलित रखें।

----------

